# Ethernet Stop Working When Overclock



## TroyRussell32 (Jun 26, 2009)

Whenever I overclock (somewhere) past 3.6GHz, my on board Ethernet totally stops working; it says "there is no ethernet controller installed" or something. 

Could this have something to do with the FSB or the voltages?

System specs attached.

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It be a product of the FSB increase.


----------



## TroyRussell32 (Jun 26, 2009)

So is there anyway to stop this or will my only option be to buy a pci Ethernet card?

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your voltages may be too high or too low (probably the latter).


----------

